# Moin Moin



## flogee (2 Sep. 2012)

moin,

na dann will ich mich auch mal outen. der sachse weiß es ja schon bin bzw. war auch nen bb'ler. dort aber unter anderem namen (bigche). werd dann wohl hier aktiver sein. mal schauen ob ich noch nen paar updates zu 'alten' bilder find.

flogee


----------



## Death Row (2 Sep. 2012)

Schön, dass du auch hier bist


----------



## Mandalorianer (2 Sep. 2012)

moin moin  

 auf dem schönen cb-spray88

wünsch dir weiterhin viel spass bei uns :thumbup:


----------



## Claudia (2 Sep. 2012)

auch wenn du schon länger hier bist ein herzliches Willkommen


----------



## Sachse (3 Sep. 2012)

bist zwar schon länger hier als meine Wenigkeit  , aber Vorstellungen sind immer nett, so welcome im CB-Wunderland


----------



## MetalFan (3 Sep. 2012)

bigche, der Name sagt mir auch was! :thumbup:


----------



## Punisher (3 Sep. 2012)

klärt mich doch mal auf, welches Board macht denn dicht?


----------



## Pomm (3 Sep. 2012)

Punisher schrieb:


> klärt mich doch mal auf, welches Board macht denn dicht?



Babes-Board.ch gibt es nicht mehr


----------



## Punisher (4 Sep. 2012)

Danke fürs informieren


----------



## Snage (4 Sep. 2012)

Schön das Du auch hier bist. :thumbup:


----------



## Q (4 Sep. 2012)

Deine Bilder haben vorher schon Freude hier gemacht  aber jetzt erst recht: Spätes Willkommen und viel Spass weiterhin hier :thumbup:


----------



## zibeno7 (4 Sep. 2012)

Welcome *flogee* :WOW: on cb-spray88


----------



## kayfan02 (10 Sep. 2012)

Ein herzliches Willkommen auch von mir.


----------



## akiba89 (3 Okt. 2012)

tag freue mich


----------



## naseej (29 Okt. 2012)

Willkommen


----------



## Mitch01 (29 Okt. 2012)

warum hat babes-board denn dicht gemacht?


----------



## Sven. (29 Okt. 2012)

Hallo,
auch von mir ein herzliches willkommen, hier in unserem Forum, viel Spaß wünsche ich dir 

Sven


----------



## vision1001 (31 Okt. 2012)

...dem moin, moin schließ ich mich einfach mal an =)


----------



## djrock (31 Okt. 2012)

hey endlich eure Seite gefunden


----------



## gebe7777 (2 März 2015)

Hallo,
nach langer Zeit mal wieder online. Dann schauen wir mal was es neues gibt.


----------



## data.echo (5 Juli 2015)

Wünsche dir noch viel Spaß!;:thumbup::thumbup:


----------

